# Warhammer Retailer in North West Calgary



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

If your sick and tired of having to go downtown or to another part of Calgary for Game Workshop items, there is a store in the North West located at Crowfoot Crescent named Hobby City which recently began to sell Warhammer. They do not have a large stock of the game but they will order any items that you are wanting for you. Think a week or so in advance of what your next project would be and they can order it for you to save you the hassle of going downtown etc.

Currently they have a few battle forces, great supplies to make scenery and models since it is mainly a general hobby store. The number of paints there can be used easily for warhammer, and there are many colors that are different from Citadel paints. 

Thanks


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

How are the calgary clubs?
may give me something to do when the wife visits her folks.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

there are a few calgary clubs that are decent, the best place to go is called The Sentry Box, they have a website and certain days they have events but always have tables to play on in the room.

Hobby City is in the North West of Calgary and just started selling Warhammer so they are trying to set up games, etc and maybe form a club from there.

In october there is an event in Calgary, Octocon its called, seems kinda cool I might goto it


----------

